

This Is Broken: Seth Godin at Gel 2006 - Alex3917
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4101280286098310645

======
astrec
One of my favourite Seth Godin riffs - but it made waiting for a cab @JFK even
more irritating.

~~~
Alex3917
I was really surprised it hadn't already been posted. I just dug it up in
response to this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=300863>

